# Commande Apple TV dans Maison



## les3gujanais (15 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour,
J'abandonne Eedomus pour passer sur Homekit (Maison in French). 
Je ne trouve pas la commande de mise en veille de l'Apple TV. Si Siri réagit parfaitement à la commande :"éteins l'Apple TV de la cuisine", l'application maison  ne semble proposer que les modes "lecture" ou pause". je dois louper quelque chose ...?


----------



## Moutaille (15 Décembre 2021)

Quand tu es sur l'image de la télécommande sur ton iPhone, tu laisses appuyé sur l'icône de l'écran. Ensuite tu as la fonction "Veille" qui apparait sur ta télé.


----------



## les3gujanais (15 Décembre 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> Quand tu es sur l'image de la télécommande sur ton iPhone, tu laisses appuyé sur l'icône de l'écran. Ensuite tu as la fonction "Veille" qui apparait sur ta télé.


Oui merci, mais mon problème est dans  Maison (Homekit). Pour l'accessoire Apple TV, Maison ne propose que "Pause" ou "Lecture". alors que Siri permet la mise en veille avec la commande "éteint la télé". je ne comprends pas pourquoi je ne peux pas mettre en veille une Apple TV à partir de Homekit.


----------



## Tiberius (15 Décembre 2021)

Les fonctions disponibles pour l’Apple TV sont effectivement très limitées dans maison. En revanche, tu peux utiliser raccourci qui te permettra de créer un raccourci pour mettre en veille ton ATV (En plus d’autres actions)


----------



## les3gujanais (17 Décembre 2021)

Oui j'ai fini par aller sur le forum Apple US ( où personne ne parle français ) et il semble bien qu'il soit impossible de mettre en veille dans Maison. Bon je vais mettre une prise connectée à chaque Apple TV et je vous fiche mon billet qu'elles vont s'éteindre...


----------



## les3gujanais (17 Décembre 2021)

Tiberius a dit:


> Les fonctions disponibles pour l’Apple TV sont effectivement très limitées dans maison. En revanche, tu peux utiliser raccourci qui te permettra de créer un raccourci pour mettre en veille ton ATV (En plus d’autres actions)


On peut intégrer un raccourci dans Maison ?


----------



## Tiberius (17 Décembre 2021)

Alors tu peux faire des raccourcis dans maison, mais avec des fonctions limitées. Tu n'auras pas accès à la mise en veille de l'ATV par exemple. En revanche, tu peux faire un raccourci pour ça et le mettre en signet sur ton iPhone ou ton iPad. Pour ma part, j'ai une page avec tout ce qui concerne HomeKit, donc lancer Maison pour faire une action ou lancer une app ou un raccourci, ça peut se faire en 2 clics depuis l'écran d'accueil.


----------



## AlCor72 (18 Décembre 2021)

les3gujanais a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'abandonne Eedomus pour passer sur Homekit (Maison in French).
> Je ne trouve pas la commande de mise en veille de l'Apple TV. Si Siri réagit parfaitement à la commande :"éteins l'Apple TV de la cuisine", l'application maison  ne semble proposer que les modes "lecture" ou pause". je dois louper quelque chose ...?


Bonjour,

et non malheureusement homekit ne permet pas l’extinction d’une Apple TV mais uniquement la mise en pause du Média en cours. 
C’est un gros manque je trouve.


----------

